# Going to the dealer!



## mortalpl (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey guys I'm going to the dealer today to take a look @ a 2005 Red GTO with 26k miles on it they wants almost 21k for it but we'll see what we can do. I've read a lot about the issues that the car has from the factories, is there anyway I can check for these common issues when I'm at the dealer without going to a mechanic with it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

21K is way over priced for the 2005. TSB's will shed light on cataloged issues. Ask them to print for you the many TSB's. Note though: TSB's DO NOT indicate recalls (there were none) nor do they imply every car had the issue you will see on a report.

What the TSB will show you is issues logged from all over the Pontiac service spectrum. You can see what issues were logged. You can also go through this sites archives where you will find every issue known. 

Unless some one walks in and knows nothing about this car and really wants it.... that car is not gonna sell near that price. Reality: 17K-18K tops.


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

*16,500 goat*

Just picked up my GTO yesterday! Wow she is a blast. I had planned not to post again until I had picks but I saw your post. I got a 29,000 mile 2005 6speed Red/Black leather. Never spent a night outside! Really never spent a night outside, car is brand new, and I picked her up for $16,000. Felt like I did pretty good, so I think 21 is also a bit steep.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

kellyx5 said:


> Just picked up my GTO yesterday! Wow she is a blast. I had planned not to post again until I had picks but I saw your post. I got a 29,000 mile 2005 6speed Red/Black leather. Never spent a night outside! Really never spent a night outside, car is brand new, and I picked her up for $16,000. Felt like I did pretty good, so I think 21 is also a bit steep.


Very good price! Now, let's see some pics!!!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

kellyx5 said:


> Just picked up my GTO yesterday! Wow she is a blast. I had planned not to post again until I had picks but I saw your post. I got a 29,000 mile 2005 6speed Red/Black leather. Never spent a night outside! Really never spent a night outside, car is brand new, and I picked her up for $16,000. Felt like I did pretty good, so I think 21 is also a bit steep.


That's crazy cheap.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I paid 15K for my 24k mi, from the original owner 05 though it was over 2½ years ago. Always garaged by him and serviced by GM. All original paperwork and reciepts, 2 keys/fobs and 2 glovebox keys, and extended warranty through next year (although that's through US Fidelis - might be interesting if I ever have to use it though they say it's still good). Have they gone up since then?


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

I will get you guys some pics on the first pretty day. Posted a question on the engine portion of the forum so please help me out. Is a LS2 motor always mechanically loud?


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Four months ago I paid $16,900 for an 06 with 24,500 miles car still has new car smell I also think that is alot for an 05


----------



## mortalpl (Oct 19, 2011)

kellyx5 said:


> Just picked up my GTO yesterday! Wow she is a blast. I had planned not to post again until I had picks but I saw your post. I got a 29,000 mile 2005 6speed Red/Black leather. Never spent a night outside! Really never spent a night outside, car is brand new, and I picked her up for $16,000. Felt like I did pretty good, so I think 21 is also a bit steep.


Did you buy it from private seller or a dealer?


----------



## mortalpl (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is the car:

Cars for Sale: 2005 Pontiac GTO in Glenview, IL 60025: Coupe Details - 308415211 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## mortalpl (Oct 19, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 21K is way over priced for the 2005. TSB's will shed light on cataloged issues. Ask them to print for you the many TSB's. Note though: TSB's DO NOT indicate recalls (there were none) nor do they imply every car had the issue you will see on a report.
> 
> What the TSB will show you is issues logged from all over the Pontiac service spectrum. You can see what issues were logged. You can also go through this sites archives where you will find every issue known.
> 
> Unless some one walks in and knows nothing about this car and really wants it.... that car is not gonna sell near that price. Reality: 17K-18K tops.


Thanks I'm planing on walking in there offering 16k cash then go up maybe to 17.250 out the door. I've posted the car up top let me know what you think. Thx for the help.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Call your local former Pontiac dealer's service department manager and ask him to run a GMVIS on this. You will get a report on any work done on the car at a dealer. See if its listed on the CarFax. Also look to see what other cars like this are selling for locally or nearby. Keep this information handy in your pocket when discussing cost. If work was performed on the car according to the GMVIS and is not listed on the carfax, put the salesperson on the spot.. if they start talking stupid, pull your ammunition out of your pocket and debate him. 

Go in there like you know all about the car, the KBB the average selling costs and give him your lowest offer. If they balk then tell them you are going to look at a few more similar to that one. Walk away.

Wait a day or so call back and tell them you are debating between that one and another one and are willing to let them sweeten the offer. You'd be surprised how flexible that can be.

My 2002 WS.6 I purchased in July: I played the dealer like a fiddle, they dropped their price nearly 3K in a hurry when I told them it was one of 3 I was considering. It comes down to how good your line of B.S. is. 

You'll see how serious they are about selling that car if you go in with a game plan and stick with it.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are a few in your area to consider and maybe show the dealer....

Cars for Sale: 2006 Pontiac GTO in Matteson, IL 60443: Coupe Details - 305577696 - AutoTrader.com
Cars for Sale: 2005 Pontiac GTO in Mundelein, IL 60060: Coupe Details - 307637142 - AutoTrader.com

Also john Paul Pontiac GMC in West Allis, WI has a nice 05-06 for sale, I got my first gto there and had no issues for the short period of time I owned it. Give them a call for more information about it if you are interested. 

3615 S 108th St Milwaukee, WI 53228-1205
(414) 545-7000


----------

